# Overseas Work Experience Points. Does DIAC consider only ACS letter experience



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

I got my ACS skills assessment done when I had 4.5 Years overseas work experience. ACS recognised it as 4.5 Years.

Now, after 5 months since ACS assessment, I have cleared my IELTS and in the meantime, have also gained 5 more months experience, pushing my actual overseas work experience to 5 Years.

I want to apply for 175 shortly.

Will I get points for 5 Years Experience as my same job(for which I had got my ACS assessment done) is still continuing. I assume I might have to provide some proof of the continuity of my employment in that case. But what can that proof be and should I submit that along with my 175 Application. 

OR should I go for ACS assessment again just for the sake of ACS mentioning my overseas experience as 5 Years now, instead of 4.5 in my old letter.

Please help friends. I only qualify for 65 points if I get points for 5 Years overseas experience.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mosinn said:


> I got my ACS skills assessment done when I had 4.5 Years overseas work experience. ACS recognised it as 4.5 Years.
> 
> Now, after 5 months since ACS assessment, I have cleared my IELTS and in the meantime, have also gained 5 more months experience, pushing my actual overseas work experience to 5 Years.
> 
> ...


Yes at the time of application you should have completed 5 yrs in the same occupation related to ANZSCO code which you got in the ACS Skills assessment letter.

DIAC has the final discretion to calculate the points, ACS letter will be an indication only to ascertain that your skilled migration can be allowed under XXXXXX ANZSCO code.

You need not apply for ACS assessment again to get the 6 months experience included now. ACS results are now valid for 2 years.

Good Luck.


----------



## ravinder608 (Mar 10, 2012)

*DIAC Rules on allocating points for Experience*

HI, I am new to this site.

I will be applying for 176 subclass VIsa in couple of months (need to apply before June) before the rules changes. I have a query. 

As per my ACS result, the total experience is coming exactly 8 years - whole of what was submitted as per the documents. This is dated 22 Dec 2011 and i m in continued employment in the same skill. 

Now, my question is - if ACS gave me full credit of 8 out of 8 years, is there a possibility that DIAC officer will still reduce this and allocate me only 10 points or is that letter is suffecient to gain 15 points per per the points test guidelines.

It says towards the end that the final decision in awarding points remains with the DIAC. I am in a fix as i will be getting exactly 65 points post i get a state sponsorship. Kindly help me understand this.

Regards, 
RS


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

mosinn said:


> I got my ACS skills assessment done when I had 4.5 Years overseas work experience. ACS recognised it as 4.5 Years.
> 
> Now, after 5 months since ACS assessment, I have cleared my IELTS and in the meantime, have also gained 5 more months experience, pushing my actual overseas work experience to 5 Years.
> 
> ...



Hi Buddy,

I am exactly in the same situation as you were earlier. I want to know what you actually did in this scenario. Did you again apply for ACS OR DIAC calculated no. of years itself based on your current experience apart from ACS?

Please reply.


----------



## dunk (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Dear ,
I am also in same situation .What happen to you did DIAC calculate new experience ?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

mosinn said:


> I got my ACS skills assessment done when I had 4.5 Years overseas work experience. ACS recognised it as 4.5 Years.
> 
> Now, after 5 months since ACS assessment, I have cleared my IELTS and in the meantime, have also gained 5 more months experience, pushing my actual overseas work experience to 5 Years.
> 
> ...



you dont hv to apply for another ACS ..you need to provide your latest payslips when you lodge the application. 

ps-175 is no more available you need to apply through Skill select for 189..

all the best


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

kark said:


> you dont hv to apply for another ACS ..you need to provide your latest payslips when you lodge the application.
> 
> ps-175 is no more available you need to apply through Skill select for 189..
> 
> all the best


Hi All,

I have total 3 years work experience as a Software Engineer. I received a positive skills assessment for 2 years 6 months in Feb'13 from ACS.

From the past 6 months I have been working with a different organization and did not get it assessed as 3 years completed on 7th April'13.Would I be able to gain 5 points for 3 years experience or do I have to go for reassessment for additional 6 months experience.

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## TheItGuy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Guys, I would like to begin with giving a brief on my profile, please pardon me if I posted in the wrong place or something as I am new and happy to be corrected.

Profile,
India---
-Way back in the nov of 2005 I started working as an office assistant, I think I was in my 12th standard or something, doing admin tasks and clerical jobs for some cash.Did this for 2 years roughly.

- Got promoted as a Junior Consultant, mostly assistting business analysts and system analysts and handling 1st and 2nd level user issues on a help desk, serving clients in the US. The company had grown as well.

-Next Jump was in I think the second year of my engineering when I got promoted as a Junior Business Analyst, continuing to work during the nights serving the clients in the US and going to college in the day, was pursuing computer science engineering at that time.Worked roughly 3.5 years at this profile.

Australia--
- Currently I hold a masters in IT from an australian university and I qualify to apply as a business analyst.

Querry--
The experience documents I can produce are--
--Payslip from the company telling how much was I paid
--An experience certificate that would tell all my duties that I performed
(The company is a multi-national at this time by the way)
--Any check or verification could be done with the company in regards to me.

The documents I cant produce are--
-- A bank statement showing the salary being credited in the account.
-- A tax returns document.

Why ? 
Because , I was a student and was paid cash as I was not even a graduate, but what started as a thing to have some pocket money along with my studies, turned into quite a serious role as a Business analyst. Possibly the company wanted to save some money on Taxes or something.

My question : Since, I am going to apply for ACS and eventually submit an EOI, should I mention this experience to get the five points for 3 years of full-time work(30 hours a week during nights) as a business analyst or should I just apply with 60 points and hope for the best. I dont want to risk a complete rejection because I am unable to provide some bank statement and tax returns, and by the way I was paid quite less and was not a taxable income until the final 3 months of my work before I left for Australia.

Guys, I am on the verge of submittinng the EOI, prompt responses and your help would be very deeply appreciated.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

TheItGuy said:


> Hi Guys, I would like to begin with giving a brief on my profile, please pardon me if I posted in the wrong place or something as I am new and happy to be corrected.
> 
> Profile,
> India---
> ...



I've read the post roughly and thus may miss something.. but the rules are

DIAC do not count work experience before Bachelor... they count the work you do after bachelor and (after\before) masters. Because most IT job has the point of entry that is AFTER Bachelor... the ANZSCO site says.

ACS counts all work experience before and after that is relevant.

If you claiming work experience points in EOI, you will Have to submit proof (reference letters, payslips, salary certs or bank certs)

ACS doesn't need any proof, only job description.


----------



## kaisarhossain (Jun 12, 2012)

Today i have asked ACS to address my below queries, if anybody have any idea please reply:

my ACS assessment was received on 3-aug-2011, which is now expired and I am about to launch a re-validation request. My questions are as follows:

1. while re-validating, does ACS going to consider the new rule of deducting experience in case of relevant/irrelevant B.SC. degree?or previous rule will be applied in my re-validation case as I have completed my validation back in 3-aug-2011 according to previous rule?
2. after re-validation, can I claim points in DIAC (points for 8 years of experience) for my additional experience of 3.5 years upon submitting the correct papers of my additional employment experience in the relevant job which is gained after validating the ACS? 

note that i have changed my employer but my current job is in the same occupation category.


----------



## nlannapurna (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

My case is also similar. Have you got any clarification on this? Did u lodge your EOI? Please reply.




sman07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have total 3 years work experience as a Software Engineer. I received a positive skills assessment for 2 years 6 months in Feb'13 from ACS.
> 
> ...


----------



## pompy (Jul 28, 2013)

hiie ... i have a query for EOI submission.. 
At the Time of eoi submission ... ACS letter is necessary or , its just has to produce at the time of visa application. ??


----------



## maleek20 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all It is any news for above


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

nlannapurna said:


> Hi,
> 
> My case is also similar. Have you got any clarification on this? Did u lodge your EOI? Please reply.


Hi,

I have been away from this forum for some time now.

For the above, I called up Adelaide Skilled Migration Processing Center. They said that it is not mandatory to go for reassessment as long as you work in same occupation and have necessary documents.

My status : Received an invite in July, have applied for Visa.


Regards.


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

pompy said:


> hiie ... i have a query for EOI submission..
> At the Time of eoi submission ... ACS letter is necessary or , its just has to produce at the time of visa application. ??


Hi,

You need to have ACS skills assessment letter at the time of EOI submission.

Regards


----------



## gururajan (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need someone to explain me about the ACS process. I have completed MCA but for my final semester I started working in a software company. My education completion date will be May 2004 but since January 2014 I have been working. Would ACS consider those 5 months (Jan-May'04') when they do the assessment? Please advice.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Even I had same question . So when calculating the experience points will whole of my work experience would be counted or just the one after ACS calculations ? 
ACS generally keeps 2 years for marking it as skilled , but will that cause me to loose points since my total experience is just 3 years ?


----------



## ramesh kambala (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,

ACS considered 4.10 yrs of overseas experience and 22 months of Australia experience. Can I combine and claim 15 points?

Thank You.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ramesh kambala said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS considered 4.10 yrs of overseas experience and 22 months of Australia experience. Can I combine and claim 15 points?
> 
> Thank You.


The answer is NO. Your 10 months Australian experience and 1 year and 10 months Overseas experience wont be counted.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ramesh kambala said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS considered 4.10 yrs of overseas experience and 22 months of Australia experience. Can I combine and claim 15 points?
> 
> Thank You.


i dont think you can combine both work experience. you can only claim for 5 points each for now.


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

*Acs assessment result confusion*

This is regarding my ACS assessment result(recieved on 1-Jun-16) in which my Master Degree(completed in July 2006)have been evaluated major in ICT. I have started my ICT job from July 2006 but in my ACS letter it mentioned that employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work in 261313 (Software Engineer).
I do understand that generally ACS deduct first 24 months of our ICT jobs to make our profile equivalent/compatible as per ANZSCO standard but in my case they have deducted 2 year 2 months (26 months) as it mentioned to calculate my experience after August 2008 . So I have few Query below.
1- In this scenario should I start counting my experience from spetember 2008 or from August 2008 to calculate the points?
2- Also due to 26 months deduction, my expereince is falling short by 1.5 month for 5 years category hence I am loosing 5 points, so to get full 5year overseas experience points, do I need to re-submit my ACS assessment after 2 months again? 
I am working in same organisation since I received my ACS but my country location has been changed after that.

Thanks in Advance

VKV
ACS applied: 19-May-16, ACS recieved:1-Jun-16


----------



## poojan11 (Sep 14, 2015)

In my ACS letter, my total work exp deemed suitable for skill was 2yrs 11months overseas. Out of which they are deducting first 2 years and considered 11 months. Now its been 2 more months in the same job and i have also given my ielts. Now for getting the 5 points for the work exp(11 months + 2 months) do i need to again go for ACS or i can provide payslips etc during the next step. please advice


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

poojan11 said:


> In my ACS letter, my total work exp deemed suitable for skill was 2yrs 11months overseas. Out of which they are deducting first 2 years and considered 11 months. Now its been 2 more months in the same job and i have also given my ielts. Now for getting the 5 points for the work exp(11 months + 2 months) do i need to again go for ACS or i can provide payslips etc during the next step. please advice


Your experience is overseas (i.e. not in Australia). Points are awarded from 3 years experience I think. Check the DIBP site to calculate your score correctly.


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Your experience is overseas (i.e. not in Australia). Points are awarded from 3 years experience I think. Check the DIBP site to calculate your score correctly.


sorry last post by mistake


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

tofy79 said:


> very nice likening


----------



## srnaresh (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have applied for ACS on 12th Sep 2017 and received outcome today. I have 6+ years of experience as DBA. As a ACS result they did not deducted any experience and considered my complete 6yrs. (I did my master degree in Australia - 2yrs)

My question is can i claim 10 points for exp ?
Can i also claim 5 points for that Australian study as well ? 

Thanks in Advance..


----------

